# Ultimate guitar god! Your choice!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

If you could only pick one and one guitar god only, who would you pick and why do you choose this person as your Ultimate guitar god?

I will start this off by saying I choose Eddie Van Halen. He was monumental in changing the face of music with his "brown sound" that he created. 

I just love his playing. It's energetic and so catchy. Listening to VH never gets old for me. Have been listening to them since the 80's! 

If it weren't for Ed as my inspiration I would of never picked up the guitar!

The man is talented and in my opinion I think he was and still is a world class virtuoso! 

So 1 pick only and explain in a few sentences why you choose that guitar player. The answers will be very interesting.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't think there's any one person who "does it all" for me. as much as i love hendrix, haynes, and tipton, i think iommi has influenced me more than anyone else


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Brian Setzer.

His runs are unbelievable; fast and squeaky clean. Plus he's just fucking cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's hard to point to only one, but if I had to, it would be


Blackmore.

I was spinning the Burn album on the weekend (vinyl). Unreal.

Although many have cited Blackmore as an influence, I can't think of anyone who really sounds like him.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Joe Pass, Joscho Stephan, Tony McManus, Rory Gallagher, Roy Buchanan, Tommy Emmanuel, and others I suppose. Too difficult to narrow it down to one, a composite maybe.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Friggin' right

and Ry Cooder... huge influence 



Petey D said:


> Brian Setzer.
> 
> His runs are unbelievable; fast and squeaky clean. Plus he's just fucking cool.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Clapton yet. For me personally he was my biggest influence. I always liked the fact that even though he can play fast, he doesn't ALWAYS play fast. If you do something really well, but only whip it out every now and then people notice it. If you try and play every lick you can every second of every song, it just becomes white noise.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

David Lindley. (Even though he doesn't play much in the way of standard guitar.) I discovered him though a Guitar Player article when I was a teenager - turns out I already owned some albums that he played on. I found a bunch of his solo stuff in a "delete bin" and snapped it up - loved it! Eventually saw him live at Mariposa in 1989.

I just love his approach to music (and the music business).

Edit: Joe Walsh would be a close second, but if I had to choose just one it would be Mr. Lindley.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no god.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I'm a little too polytheistic to pick one.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Clapton yet. For me personally he was my biggest influence. I always liked the fact that even though he can play fast, he doesn't ALWAYS play fast. If you do something really well, but only whip it out every now and then people notice it. If you try and play every lick you can every second of every song, it just becomes white noise.


Maybe he took a lesson or two from BB King? Sometimes less is more.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Clapton yet. For me personally he was my biggest influence. I always liked the fact that even though he can play fast, he doesn't ALWAYS play fast. If you do something really well, but only whip it out every now and then people notice it. If you try and play every lick you can every second of every song, it just becomes white noise.


ive never been a giant clapton fan, but, i gotta say, this really "floats my boat". he's come a long way since pressed rat and warthog.

[video=youtube_share;RvNIivHdy0Q]http://youtu.be/RvNIivHdy0Q[/video]






Milkman said:


> It's hard to point to only one, but if I had to, it would be
> 
> 
> Blackmore.
> ...


it was really hard for me NOT to say blackmore.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I think I'm a little too polytheistic to pick one.



My new word for the day! Polytheistic = more than one god. I learned something today. Thanks mhammer!

Come to think of it, I too am have a smattering of polytheism in me as well. My second choice of rock gods would be Angus Young. He's not fast or even complex. Those driving runs in the key of E A and D appeal to me greatly. That boy can play the blues like no ones business too! My son downloaded Angus playing some basic 1 4 5 blues. It's an obscure track of his that I never even knew existed. I don't know where my son got this from. But, holy shit Batman!

I do like Malmsteen to. I hate his personality, the arrogant SOB but I greatly admire his skills and talent! He's in a league of his own.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Id say EVH as well. Maybe Malmsteen.
Big fan of Setzer, but hes so much more than just a guitarist.

Its tough for me, because my musical influence was mostly '80's metal. And back then, nearly every band had a guitar god. And most of them today are either working in music stores or 9-5 jobs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2014)

My early influence was Iommi as well. Later on it was Nuggent and Rhoads.
Your reference to Malmsteen reminded me of this joke;

Fifty Years in the Future

A guitarist dies and is quite please to find that he ends up standing before the pearly gates of Guitar Heaven. 
St. Peter shows him in, and gives him a guided tour. "This is Stevie Ray's room here..." says Peter, and the 
guitarist is saying "Wow! Stevie Ray!" "And this is Jimi's room..." and the guitarist is totally over the moon. Finally 
Peter shows the guitarist to his own room. Before Peter leaves, he says to him, "I have to ask. Is Yngwie here?" 
Peter shakes his head sadly and says "I'm afraid he went... the "other" way..." The guitarist is disappointed but 
goes to his room and tries to get some sleep. He is woken up in the middle of the night by someone playing a really 
fast harmonic minor lick - and it sounds just like Yngwie. He presses his ear to the wall, and listens more closely. 
Someone in the next room is playing really fast neo-classical shreds through what sounds very much like a vintage 
Strat. The guitarist is confused as it sounds so much like Yngwie. The next day he tells Peter that he is almost 
certain that Yngwie's in the next room. Peter pulls him to one side, and whispers into his ear, "Shhh.... don't tell anyone. 
That's God. He thinks he's Yngwie Malmsteen"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I too am a polytheist when it comes to great guitar players. I will not choose just one.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I'll narrow it down to just two, in alphabetical order: Jeff Beck and Alex Lifeson.

Their playing is extremely inspiring to me. Judging from interviews I've seen, they seem like pretty cool guys, too.

edit: Their approach to the instrument is unique and their playing is often at an extremely high level. I've learned a great deal from trying to play their songs and observing their technique. I'll never play like them but it's fun to attempt it. ;-)


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

OK I agree with most choices but for me hands down Stevie Ray Vaughan. This guy knew rhythm, lead, everything. His playing still eludes me, whereas most other players here I feel I could emulate if were to try very hard. (OK maybe a hack version of), Stevie is untouchable. Obviously, this is open for interpretation, and this is clearly my opinion.


----------



## -James (Dec 11, 2014)

Any guitar player that can do the most with the least is impressive ie: David Gilmour

Or, any guitar player that can walk into any song and improvise flawlessly ie: Bonamassa

There are just too many greats to choose, but I tend to lean toward players who are schooled in theory and_ know _what their playing ie: Blackmore, Neal Schon

-James


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I hate that term but the best guitar player when it comes to technical expertise is Steve Vai. He said the best player is Brian May.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

buzzy said:


> I'll narrow it down to just two, in alphabetical order: Jeff Beck and Alex Lifeson.
> 
> Their playing is extremely inspiring to me. Judging from interviews I've seen, they seem like pretty cool guys, too.
> 
> edit: Their approach to the instrument is unique and their playing is often at an extremely high level. I've learned a great deal from trying to play their songs and observing their technique. I'll never play like them but it's fun to attempt it. ;-)


I have to tell you thatI was friends and went to school with Alex's(Rush) sister Sally. I should of remained in contact but as we got older we separated waysa! Alex was and will always be humble. He is a rock icon who doesn't act the part! Rush played at Sally's and mine grade 9 graduation.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Pat Metheny


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If I have to worship at an altar, I worship at the altar of:
Django Reinhardt
B.B.King
Les Paul
Danny Gatton
Lenny Breau
Frank Zappa
Jeff Beck
Steve Cropper
MIke Bloomfield
Jimmy Herring
Eric Johnson
and Jimi


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Just one? Impossible

I listen to a variety of music for different moods. So many outstanding players in differing genres.

My earliest and oldest guitar hero is Blackmore, soon to be followed by classic & hard rock gurus like EVH, Page, Nugent (though he's a raging asshole), Gilmour, Clapton, Hendrix, Santana, Iommi and many others. The rarely mentioned trio of Gaines, Rossington & Collins had some fantastic licks, though I have no clue who was who...to some metal years where Hammet was my hero...then on to blues later one with SRV, Gary Moore, KWS, Healey, David Gogo and Bonamassa. 

How on earth does one pick??

I'm going for something different by picking my guitar god per genre;

Blues Hero; SRV
Hard Rock Hero; Blackmore
Classic rock hero; Gilmour
Metal hero; Hammet
Player with the most convincing connection of heart pouring from fingers to fretboard? Toss-up between Hendrix, Santana, Gilmour, Gary Moore and SRV
Player that appears to have amazing technical talent though a style I absolutely hate; Vai 

So one guitar god is not possible. Biggest and longest standing influence would probably be Blackmore. But that might change next week


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Lola said:


> I have to tell you thatI was friends and went to school with Alex's(Rush) sister Sally. I should of remained in contact but as we got older we separated waysa! Alex was and will always be humble. He is a rock icon who doesn't act the part! Rush played at Sally's and mine grade 9 graduation.


Thanks for sharing that. I've heard some people say that he's sort of overshadowed by the other guys in the band but not for me. The guitar parts in Rush songs are mind blowing for me, especially the earlier stuff.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm going for something different by picking my guitar god per genre;

Blues Hero; SRV
Hard Rock Hero; Blackmore
Classic rock hero; Gilmour
Metal hero; Hammet
Player with the most convincing connection of heart pouring from fingers to fretboard? Toss-up between Hendrix, Santana, Gilmour, Gary Moore and SRV
Player that appears to have amazing technical talent though a style I absolutely hate; Vai 

[/QUOTE]

Great Idea, let me have a go at this:

Blues Hero: SRV
Hard Rock Hero: Tom Kiefer
Classic Rock: Clapton
Metal: Dave Mustaine
Player with the most convincing connection to the fretboard: Joe Bonamassa
Player that appears to have amazing talent though a style I absolutely hate: Hard to say, I have an open mind and there is merit to anything, but what the hell; Malmsteen


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Like most others here, it varies. However, if my feet were held to the burning fire and I was threatened with spending a week alone in the woods with adcandour then I'd go for Gilmour. I think. Maybe.

Neil


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know why everyone keeps saying Ritchie Blackmore....I watched this video and wasn't very impressed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIOeFTBQPHk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I don't know why everyone keeps saying Ritchie Blackmore....I watched this video and wasn't very impressed.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIOeFTBQPHk


That's obviously not his best work, more like a Spinal Tap outtake...although Im not a Blackmore fan either.
But part of me thinks the true sign of a "guitar god" is to be able to do shit like that, or hit 1 chord, and the arena goes nuts. Gods are immortal. they dont have to earn your respect by their talents/accomplishments.
Blackmore is a self-indulgent a-hole who doesn't care what anybody thinks, hes already got their money and will likely get even more of it. Not all gods are nice


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I don't know why everyone keeps saying Ritchie Blackmore....I watched this video and wasn't very impressed.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIOeFTBQPHk


that wasnt the right video. try this one instead: 

[video=youtube_share;pvao3r3wseI]http://youtu.be/pvao3r3wseI[/video]

i mean, hell! how many guys can rock that hard while wearing a pilgrim hat? hahahahaha


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't know if he qualifies as a god, but truly the #1 sorcerer has to be Page. Just that pose, LP in the air, dragon pants. A rockstar icon if there ever was one. And probably the only other guy to sell his soul besides Johnson. Crowley's mansion qualifies, right?

Other notables to me are Brian May, Steve Morse and Steve Howe. And Setzer. And Beck. And Iommi........


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My favourite is Roy Clark but he is 83 now and is way past where he once was.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

i have been fan of steve lukather since the first Toto albums.

the guy has been on over 1000 albums and has played with everyone. He has a great voice as well.

It was Alex Lifeson and Rush that got me into music when i heard the first album


----------

